# Peter(aka, Lady Butt) is a ornery Bastage!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

When I call Lady Butt a BASTAGE, I mean it in the best possible way. Anita will be playing the game and working the pocket Sudoku thingy while I smoke the fine smokes this knucklehead sent along with a note that mentions the name Suzy(aka Me damn it) and how Paul Mac was talking to him about his interest in World of Warcraft game. Pete's beautiful daughter had aquired copies of said game and Pete was looking for another deserving recipient of a copy and Paul's suggestion was Anita so to make a long story short(well not all that short) Anita became that other recipient. 

Anita had poor ole Mark doing the Sudoku on sunday as well. 

Thanks so much ya BASTAGE. I bet Peter's daughter has a voice of an angel singing. 

A special thanks to Paul for being a BASTAGE too..:r 

We'll meet up with you BASTAGE's someday and there will be hell to pay. Well actually the hell will be for the stogies we burn in honor of friendship.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW Gr8 Hit LAdy But!  I´ve been seeing alot of those Partagas Black Labels... Let me know how that (bravo/classic) smokes.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you Peter and Paul and Suzi.... doesn't sound right. Maybe you should call him Mary instead Peter..LOL

I can't wait to get to playing the game.. just as soon as I get finished reading some of these threads.. Great games and great smokes Peter.. thank you again!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice hit noonie, ain't none more deserving.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> WOW Gr8 Hit LAdy But!  I´ve been seeing alot of those Partagas Black Labels... Let me know how that (bravo/classic) smokes.


I love the Partagas Black Label Peter.. Frank ain't gettin his paws on that one. Besides, what makes him think I can't play and smoke at the same time? I smoke and sew..LOL


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice hit Peter, and I know well deserved!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice hit Peter. Your going after the big boys !


Sudoko ! Fun,Fun !!! 

Great bomb.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Good hit!

Anita, fair warning; kiss Frank goodbye for 6 months if he starts playing Wow! Its a very addicting game....

-Matt-


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Good hit!
> 
> Anita, fair warning; kiss Frank goodbye for 6 months if he starts playing Wow! Its a very addicting game....
> 
> -Matt-


Other way around, Anita is the one gonna be playin lol....Frank will have to settle down with Sudoku


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice hit Peter, and on some very deserving Gorilla's. Looks like you guys got some fun their, enjoy the goodies.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit Peter! Congrats guys.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

nicely done!

that daggone sudokou is addicting - the misses enjoys them.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great hit Peter! Vary nicely done. Congrats you two. Anita has me doing the Sudoku and I wasn't doing so well. :r Great hit by a great BOTL on two of the finest.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet freakin hit man. WOW is such an awesome looking game, my brother plays it.


Could go to a better couple of people


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Peter plays for keeps! WTG pal. Always reaping destruction! Congrats to TJL!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

galaga said:


> Nice hit noonie, ain't none more deserving.


:tpd: Good one noonie!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit WTG. I have never played WoW, but i did play Everquest or as it was known Evercrack, for 4 to 5 years. Games like that are cool but way too addicting for me. I have seen people play all weekend on EQ with little to no sleep if WoW is anything like it then just 2 words VERY ADDICTIVE. But very fun too!! Enjoy the goodies folks very deserving!!!

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hit Peter, and none more deserving!

Frank, try to pry away the LAdC Tubo from Anita...they're good, a little creamier than the Robustos....

Have fun with the game Anita!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice hit. World of Warcraft is addicting, and that La Aroma de Cuba isn't half bad either.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey I get the cigars, Anita gets the games(you guys know better than that) Think I'll take the tubo and run..:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey I get the cigars, Anita gets the games(you guys know better than that) Think I'll take the tubo and run..:r


Frank, Frank, Frank. 
That bomb is for Anita !!! You got yours. Fat Tire - remember?
Anita, Get out the whip. I think I see some dust buildup that needs attention.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Sweet freakin hit man. WOW is such an awesome looking game, my brother plays it.
> 
> Could go to a better couple of people


MAN I just noticed what I wrote.

I meant to say " COULDN'T go to a better couple of people"

sorry guys


----------

